# 29bhs



## 3outbackinit (Apr 22, 2006)

Picked up an '06 29BHS in Feb. after a ton of research. What a difference from the campers I remember as a kid! Lots of space and our own bed wherever we go. Looks like next weekend will be the first trip after a trip to the dealer for a few minor window and hatch leaks. I've been using it as a study hall (what an excuse for an RV!) for the past couple of months for an examination related to work. That's behind me so we are ready to hit the road!








I hope all goes well since it took a while to convince my wife to take the plunge. My 19 month old already loves climbing onto her bed and into the tub! The dog likes hanging out in the rv, too! We already have other trips planned with a group of campers. We never realized how many nice campgrounds there are in Virginia. Looking foward to a week of vacation in Emerald Isle, NC.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3outbackinit said:


> Picked up an '06 29BHS in Feb. after a ton of research. What a difference from the campers I remember as a kid! Lots of space and our own bed wherever we go. Looks like next weekend will be the first trip after a trip to the dealer for a few minor window and hatch leaks. I've been using it as a study hall (what an excuse for an RV!) for the past couple of months for an examination related to work. That's behind me so we are ready to hit the road!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the family. Join us in Luray for the rally there. You would make family # 13 I think. This will be my first one. We are fellow Virginians from Williamsburg. Our next trip is to the Richmond races. After that we are going somewhere for our anniversary; but the location has yet to be determined (May 20th) and then off to Va Beach for Memorial Day weekend. Have fun in Emerald Isle and let me know how far it is. I would like to take a trip there sometime, but we are venturing out little by little and taking our new baby further and further. If you are coming this way, let us know and maybe we can get together.
Darlene and Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on the new TT , 3outbackinit!!!

I'm sure the wife will come to love it once you get a trip or 2 under your belt.

Get a nice campground and meet a couple of nice fellow campers(Outbackers, maybe) and she'll be hooked!!

C-Mac


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. It is great to have another Outbacker on the east coast. I hope you will check out the Luray rally, I would be great to have another Outback there!!!

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn fourm on the internet 3outbackinit!!!

Glad you found us and CONGRATS on the new Outback!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats and enjoy your trip. That's a great area.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations & Welcome!! action

Happy Camping,
Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

3outbackinit,

That's great! Welcome! Enjoy your TT and this forum.

Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats and welcome! Enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome 3outbackinit to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 29BHS
Happy Camping and post often

Don action


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Love that floorplan - congrats!


----------

